# Some of my critters...



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Thought I ought to get round to posting pic of some of my lil' buddies on here. Can't get everything in as some are too small for me to photograph on my less than excellent camera and others are just in tubs or something boring...

I'm only halfway done with this cabinet, I have another side to fill yet, but these things take time!

Here goes...

*Main Cabinet*




*Hadrurus arizonensis*




*Cupiennius salei*



*Damon diadema*



*Deroplatys trigondera*




*Ancylometes bogotensis*





*Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes*



*Archispirostreptus gigas & Damon variegatus* 



*Nephilengys cruentata*




more to come...


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

*Chamaeleo calyptratus - "Clive"*




*Geosarma sp. Vampire*





*Platymeris biguttatus*



*Mastigoproctus giganteus*



*Phyllium celebicum*




*Heterometrus longimanus*




*Lycosa tarentula*




*Megophyrs nasuta - "Bob"*



*Sicarius hahni*


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

*Madiga liberiana*





*Morelia viridis - Aru type*






*Sicarius terrosus*






*Viridasius sp. - Egg case building at the time*


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

*Poecilotheria regalis*




That's all the photos I've got for the time being but will try to add more as an when...

Oh yeah - I know they're not all inverts, just thought you might like to see the vertebrates too as I don't really associate with the peeps in the other sections of the site... they're a bit aggressive i find...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

W O W...

That is *awesome*!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

:gasp: wow that is organised! when we get our own place i want something like this. it's stunning. was it all custom to fit together so perfectly or luck and planning?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

wow
nice collection


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I spotted the cabinet at an auction and thought it'd make a nice pet display case, then I designed the tanks to fit the shelves and got them made by Matthew at Custom Aquaria. Then I just hooked up all the lighting and heating. It's running on two thermostats, one for the shelf with the snake, as that needs is warmer than everything else so I put other things which will tolerate higher temps on that shelf too, like the Hadrurus etc. I'm not entirely convinced i've got temps perfect yet, but it's still a work in progress.

Still got two big arboreal tanks I need to fill... any suggestions?


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

wow...truly amazing!

but what the feck? swimming spider? :crazy:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Is the Nephilengys cruentata in a doles house!? lol

Great set up, love the true spiders.


----------



## mattsmith4794 (Mar 29, 2010)

how do you find the time to maintain all of it?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome setups, I like the fishing spider one especially.

I know this isn't invert-related, but isn't it difficult to maintain a proper humidity rise and fall for your GTP when it is just in a glass tank?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Is the Nephilengys cruentata in a doles house!? lol
> 
> Great set up, love the true spiders.


Sort of yeah - it's in a diorama case I found. That's only a temporary house for it though.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome! That must take you ages to feed and clean them all! lol.

My slow broadband at work really doesn't like this thread! lol!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, thats an awesome collection. You really make me miss my inverts, but I cant have spiders or anything that looks like an insect as I am lodging and they wont allow it ;_; (it even took some convincing for them to let me get my Chameleon since it eats crickets and they *look* a like spider-like)


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> awesome setups, I like the fishing spider one especially.
> 
> I know this isn't invert-related, but isn't it difficult to maintain a proper humidity rise and fall for your GTP when it is just in a glass tank?


It is a little bit yes, but as it's only a littleun it needs higher humidity anyway as their skin can dry out quite easily when they are young. However, I do think I need to provide better ventilation than the single vent strip it currently has as there is constant condensation and there it should be only for around 3 or 4 hours after spraying. I'm thinking I might try and make a lid with a mesh panel in to help it dry out more quickly.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Lovely collection you have, not usually one for true spids but I am loving some of yours


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

im seriously impressed! great work, beautiful critters you have!


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

amazing, the fishing spider setup is fantastic


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Bloody hell that is well organised!!! Mine are in so many different rooms right now! It's getting to the point where i have to start sharing my bath with the fishing spiders!


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome setup:2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice set ups.

I like the natural style, it's refreshing to see tanks set up with sufficient hiding space etc.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

definitely the best set-ups i've seen yet

looks like you put a lot of time, care and research into them to perfect each 1

as mentioned that fishing spider set up is something else,

how many Regalis you got in the communal mate?


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome collection and truely amazing setups : victory:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks to all for The big ups! Really glad you all like them. Will add more to The thread as and when I can.  



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> how many Regalis you got in the communal mate?


I got 10 regalis at Hamm and so hopefully there are still 10 in there, but it's impossible to ever see all of them at once as you can't see everywhere all at once and they have an annoying habit of moving around...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Where are your Idolos!?


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW! A very varied collection of inverts. Good stuff. :mf_dribble:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Where are your Idolos!?


Ah they are hidden! Nothing much to look at there. I have an MM which looks like it's been hit by a truck and the rest are nymphs.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

amazing - i gotta ask though cos its been buggin me all mornin - 
the photo that "looks?" like its in an empty room with a spider the sizeof a small child:gasp: whats going on there - is that a tank made to look like an empty room?


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Amazing setups mate! Well done:mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

brilliant pics and very nice collection!


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

scorpion-boy said:


> amazing - i gotta ask though cos its been buggin me all mornin -
> the photo that "looks?" like its in an empty room with a spider the sizeof a small child:gasp: whats going on there - is that a tank made to look like an empty room?


LOL it's a diorama box I think, which people use to set up like a miniature room scene I believe, sort of like a dolls house. I picked it up on ebay a while back and didn't have anywhere proper to put the Nephilengys so I popped it in there. I'm trying to find something else to put it in though as that box really isn't big enough for it to get it's web on properly.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1::no1:
And i'm going to SEE ALL THAT on Friday?????? Can i stay overnight?
Would you like to adopt me? i would live in a tank too, i don't care.

-J


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i used to have a communal of 3 Regalis quite a few years back

how much did it cost you for 10 if you don't mind me asking the question?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i used to have a communal of 3 Regalis quite a few years back
> 
> how much did it cost you for 10 if you don't mind me asking the question?


Was 70 euros for 10, which i thought was a pretty reasonable price given their size.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

jakakadave said:


> Was 70 euros for 10, which i thought was a pretty reasonable price given their size.


that's a great price to be honest when you work out the price for each one

definitely want to get another communal set up sometime soon

just got to decide which pokies i'm going to put in

hearf Rufilata are the best communal species


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Quality tanks mate What part of London u in loving the Toads.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> that's a great price to be honest when you work out the price for each one
> 
> definitely want to get another communal set up sometime soon
> 
> ...


Rufilata are also damn pretty.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Rufilata are also damn pretty.


i know but so is every other pokie

decisions, decisions, decisions

might just make a communal of every communal pokie, win/win situation then :2thumb:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Quality tanks mate What part of London u in loving the Toads.


Shoreditch mate. Seems like there's quite a strong London based invert appreciating contingent! Bob is cool though, especially the way he randomly shouts "BOB!" every once in a while. Bet you can't guess why we called him Bob?



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i know but so is every other pokie
> 
> decisions, decisions, decisions
> 
> might just make a communal of every communal pokie, win/win situation then :2thumb:


Do eeeeet! I heard formosa was the best for communal? argh, who knows. This is kind of a wierd thing to say, but apparently I have had a communal pokie setup before. I dont remember this, but my dad assures me I have, as he bought them for me for christmas one year. He said they all got on fine for a while and then there was one fat one.  I smoked a lot of weed as a teenager, hence my total lack of memory of this. I know I had a hell of a lot of T's, but can't really remember exactly what. That's a lesson for you right there kids. Don't do drugs! LOL


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh i keep dart frogs and a few species of sals and a few other species anyways take it ur refaring to his call then u wanna hear a little reed frog call there super load i have a few empty cusom aquaria tanks i wouldnt mind filling dont no what with yet tho shreditch im in south london as sad as it is i was watching come dine with me ages ago and sum dude had a awesome trantula id like but didnt say what it was anyone see it and no?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Never stopped me remembering anything.

And looking over this thread I noticed this, pretty sure this legally makes me and Jaykickboxer twins.










OK, that's weird, my post count is lower than that... It'd just given me his post count that time I looked at the pages :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

That cabinet is amazing!!!!! and so is your collection:notworthy:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^Never stopped me remembering anything.
> 
> And looking over this thread I noticed this, pretty sure this legally makes me and Jaykickboxer twins.
> 
> ...


I wish i could say the same, I think excessive frequency of partaking has been my downfall. Still, meh.. i can only assume I was enjoying myself.

I think that's strong enough evidence of twinishness for any court in the land.

ooooor... yours was 2,339 and his was 2,399?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

jakakadave said:


> Shoreditch mate. Seems like there's quite a strong London based invert appreciating contingent! Bob is cool though, especially the way he randomly shouts "BOB!" every once in a while. Bet you can't guess why we called him Bob?
> 
> 
> 
> Do eeeeet! I heard formosa was the best for communal? argh, who knows. This is kind of a wierd thing to say, but apparently I have had a communal pokie setup before. I dont remember this, but my dad assures me I have, as he bought them for me for christmas one year. He said they all got on fine for a while and then there was one fat one.  I smoked a lot of weed as a teenager, hence my total lack of memory of this. I know I had a hell of a lot of T's, but can't really remember exactly what. That's a lesson for you right there kids. Don't do drugs! LOL


i suppose there's a few good species to keep communal, not really a 'best' species as such...i know i watched a video of Poxicator's Rufilata communal set up and he mentioned they're 1 of the best to keep communally


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Just amazing!
I'll be eagerly sitting here just hitting the 'refresh' button in the hope of more pictures then...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> *(1)I wish i could say the same, I think excessive frequency of partaking has been my downfall. Still, meh.. i can only assume I was enjoying myself.*
> 
> I think that's strong enough evidence of twinishness for any court in the land.
> 
> *(2)ooooor... yours was 2,339 and his was 2,399*?


1: I suppose it depends on the person too, because I was not infrequent.

[Legal notice: I have never taken drugs, I am a good boy. I do not drink or smoke either, and I'm saving sex for marriage. In other news: Aerial pigs sighted and reports of Hell freezing over/Helsinki thawing]

2: ... quiet you... :blush:


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome collection mate, some stunning setups.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^Never stopped me remembering anything.
> 
> And looking over this thread I noticed this, pretty sure this legally makes me and Jaykickboxer twins.
> 
> ...


how odd would it be if you found out you actualy were adopted and twins seperated at birth because of your common love of t's?!

i'm sure chat shows would pay for that story.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

One of the best invertebrate collections ive seen in a while, bit of everything 
BTW are your vampire crabs showing any signs of breeding?
A breedable terrestrial crab is one of my most wanted inverts


----------



## geckoloverr (Jul 30, 2009)

the best looking set up and inverts ever!


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Absolutely amazing setup mate, one of the best I've seen.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

All I can say to those pics is OMG :gasp::gasp::gasp:..........you are now officially my idol :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:. Can I just ask dude, where did you get all your Arachnomorphs from?? I very rarely see any half decent true spiders for sale.:2thumb:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Awww shucks guys, you're making me blush! :blush: Thanks for the love! 

The araneomorphs come from various places, mainly Germany and a few people on here who are also into them. Ze Deutsche are far more into them than we are in the UK though. Best bet is to keep your eyes on the classifieds. Talking of which, I have some slings of the Viridasius sp available at the mo.


----------



## vixid (Aug 25, 2008)

what is a Madiga liberiana?
thats veryyy intresting!

and that water spider (scuse my lack of knowledge) is amazing! one of the nicest set ups ive ever seen!


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

vixid said:


> what is a Madiga liberiana?
> thats veryyy intresting!
> 
> and that water spider (scuse my lack of knowledge) is amazing! one of the nicest set ups ive ever seen!


They are African armoured ground crickets - they kinda just sit around and chill. Never really seen them do anything, LOL.

The fishing spider tank unfortunately i'm in the process of dismantling as the land area I made got flooded so it's not exactly ideal any longer.


----------



## vixid (Aug 25, 2008)

wow any ideas where i could get hold of some of those guys there some of the coolest things i have ever seen!


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

i wish it was legal for me to live alone (i'm 15)
that will be the first thing im getting when i move out


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats a nice gtp mate! Cant say im a fan of trues and scorps though!


----------

